# How to make our mallets



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

im so excited about this but im struggling with how to make it
i want to make something really nice so some of you seasoned veteren mallet makers help us newbies out here
maybe pics or how you made some in the past


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> im so excited about this but im struggling with how to make it
> i want to make something really nice so some of you seasoned veteren mallet makers help us newbies out here
> maybe pics or how you made some in the past


Well that depends on the type of mallet your doing. Round type (which I prefer ) or a Thor type where the handle is separate from the head. 
Do a google image search. Lots of pics to go buy. I'm hoping to start on mine today some time.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Robert, remember the KISS principle. Don't overthink it. Google turned mallets images and you'll get plenty of inspiration. Consider this a time to practice beads and coves if you're turning it. I posted a pic of one I turned in the original post.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm not in on the swap, as I can't use my lathe in the cold weather, as it's outside, but I have planned to make myself a round mallet similar in shape and size to this one in the Lee Valley catalogue on the right side of p. 113.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/home/OnlineCatalog.aspx?id=d57fc66e

I would use a baseball blank, or perhaps a slightly larger piece of wood.


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

well, this looks like a good time to bring it up, since this would be my first mallet...think I'm gonna turn one down for myself at the same time to get away from my rubber dead blows...anyways...

I can't decide what to make it out of......thoughts for you veteran wood mallet whackers?  lol


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Are you making a one piece maul style or a two piece what I would call a mallet style?

For the two piece, here is a video from Steve Ramsey's site. You could turn a handle, and or turn a separate head.
http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/2012/06/make-wood-mallet.html

Duncan Suss's maul from October.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/i-can-bang-wood-too-43724/

Megtian recent post. Two piece mallet style.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/made-mallet-today-46292/

Etsy page. Two piece mallet.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/9803919...gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=handmade

More Etsy pages.
http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?q=mallet&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US&ref=auto2&explicit_scope=1

I hope you find some inspiration.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Like sawdust said about the KISS. This doesn't have to be rocket science. All you guys who have lathes should have no problem. If you can turn a bowl? A mallet should be a walk in the park. 
Me I don't have a lathe, so it will be a little more hand work. But I'm not worried about it. I've made a few in the past so that helps. 
Good luck wood talkers.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have looked at alot of mallets but never made one:no:
i have a good idea of what i wanna do but im still struggling :laughing:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Go with KISS. I never made one before and I made one last week (before I knew that was the project for the swap) just by looking at a picture.

Whatever you make I am sure that the recipient will like it because it was made by some that cared enough about making it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*For Dominick - a rustic mallet*

I saw this page and thought I would post in case it gives you some inspiration.

http://www.borganic.net/projects.php?project_id=172


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. That's as simple as it gets. 
Laughing!!!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Robert, when you get to struggling like this, do something else for a while. Sweep up the shop, organize scraps, take a walk, exercises, eat lunch. Do anything BUT think about the mallet. Then once you have a clean(er) slate, try again. Usually gets me past those stuck points.:thumbsup:


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I remember an old Scout manual that suggested making a mallet by finding a branch growing out of a tree at right angles, then cutting the branch for a handle, and cutting the trunk above and below the branch to make a head. Trouble is, I've never seen a tree with a branch that would suit.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Robert, i think you should give yourself more credit than that, seems like everytjing you showed us that you have turned was great, why wouldnt the mallet turn out great, like others have said, walk away and think about it and you will be fine.
Im making mine out of "%#&/*&#@#%" and "#&"4%!*!&" for "£¥¢¡¿£$£" and if he or she doesnt like it then i will not be upset as its my first ever mallet :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I got a good start on mine today. I'm really happy on how it's going. Thought about keeping it. Lol kidding. Hope my recipient likes it as much as i do. 
The coolest thing about this is no one knows 
Who's doing one for them.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Look forward to seeing these when you guys are done! What is a good finish for a mallet that will be taking some punishment? Would it be like finishing a workbench (typically not a film finish)?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Either natural or BLO, tung oil, Danish oil, teak oil. Finishes like those that can be easily applied over time.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine should be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I was going to get in on this but since it's freezing in the shop I thought I'd take a pass...perhaps next time.
I think it's a great idea & kudos to sawdust for putting it all together.
Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with.
..Jon..


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm prompted to stick my blunt beak in here as several posts suggest that mallets have different purposes. I realized that my wood carving process can be divided into several stages with a different mallet for each!

a) Most of my carving wood is scavenged from logging debris piles. For the field work I need wedges, wrecking bars, a 6lb hammer for the stubborn parts and a very bash worthy mallet. That's the 44oz mallet lying down, a piece of alder log, finished in early "bark." There's an alder log, 6" x 26" lying at the back. Dry alder really tightens up = tough. I can't imagine ever breaking an alder mallet.

b) Back at home with the clay, sand and pebbles washed off the log pieces, I use the froe (custom made for me by a blacksmith) and the other log mallet with the offset handle, finished in debarked "raw."
Those tools "skin" the wood so I can get a good look at the wood quality. I got the offset idea from a British carver. The design puts the whole mass behind the handle. The striking face is on the log, just beyond the handle. Yeah, it's caving in, I don't care.
c) beyond that, I use the froe and the offset mallet to split out western red cedar in the pieces of sizes that I want, +/- 1/16".
I have to pay attention to the exact position of the froe, I can't be watching the mallet strike.
d) To rough out a carving with big gouges (9/15, 5/35, etc), I have a 30oz, lead-core carver's mallet with a polyurethane face (green). The surface is just sticky enough that I have never missed with it. I've never split a gouge handle, no matter how hard I swing it. The lead core keeps the whole thing fairly compact (Wood-Is-Good).
e) When I get to finer work and smaller gouges (10mm wide or less), I'll likely use the 12oz ShopFox mallet (red).
= = = 
Last but not least, I can push the smaller tools around but just about everything up to that stage needs a mallet. My home made ones are not pretty but they are a real pleasure to use.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> I saw this page and thought I would post in case it gives you some inspiration.
> 
> http://www.borganic.net/projects.php?project_id=172


 
Freddy Flintstone would like that.

Star


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so im really having trouble here
i dont have and cant find any wood for the head of the mallet that i like but
how would cherry work you think
everyone knows i have some cherry so can use it but im afraid it might be to soft.
whatcha think?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> so im really having trouble here
> i dont have and cant find any wood for the head of the mallet that i like but
> how would cherry work you think
> everyone knows i have some cherry so can use it but im afraid it might be to soft.
> whatcha think?


Don't you have a lathe Robert? Why couldn't you turn one in one piece? 
Don't worry. It's suppose to be a fun project. 
Laughing!!!!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Don't you have a lathe Robert? Why couldn't you turn one in one piece?
> Don't worry. It's suppose to be a fun project.
> Laughing!!!!


that was not the question here:no::no:
i only have cherry big around enough :yes::yes::yes:
it will be fun when i ever get some wood to make it
i finally have the lan on what i wanna make
lathe? whats a lathe?:laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> that was not the question here:no::no:
> i only have cherry big around enough :yes::yes::yes:


It does not have to be a single piece. If you have another species which is harder, glue this between two pieces of cherry. It will also add a lot of interest.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'd say cherry would be fine. If you have to laminate wood together to make bigger pieces, than I'd say go for that approach. I hope you can figure out what you want to do. I think no matter what you come up with will be beautiful and useful.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks guys
cherry is it:yes:


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

i'm making a maul for my froe and soon will make a mallet for my chisels. 

part of me wants to make a traditional mallet that's just mortise and tenon and offset pin to keep the handle on ala:










part of me wants to make abraham lincoln's dovetail mallet:


----------

